# My passion My dog....



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Great pics! Hope you had some really great one on one time.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like you two had a nice afternoon in the woods. Your neighborhood looks a lot like my mine here in SC. It was a perfect day here - not too hot. A late afternoon downpour cooled things off even more.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Yep they are your best Buddy as no matter what, their always there waiting for you..!!!
Love the photos of your Buddy Tuff... Hope you guys had lots of fun...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice pics of Tuff helping you patrol the grounds. You guys must put a lot of miles in on your adventures.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

It looks like that was made just for Tuff! I love it!! Made me LOL


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Tuff is a special boy, you couldn't do anything without his help and wet kisses!

Great pictures, Thanks!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lance and Sierra are jealous, they only have '98 Jeep Grand Cherokee to be chauffeured in.
Tuff is really a lucky dog, he has trained his human well.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice photos, you sure enjoy your weekend with Tuff boy.


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2011)

Tuff looks like he wants to drive in the second picture.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alan*

ALAN

So glad you took off early to spend more time with your boy, Tuff.
I just love all the PICTURES!! Nice ride, Tuff!!
Tuff has always been Mr. Photogenic!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

awesome. The Pudden and crewman Hiccup are quite envious of that fabulous blue rig, complete with willing chauffeur. TuffDog is living quite the life. We like your outback very much.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Tuff that looks like a fun ride on your comfy cushion. Great way to spend the day with your number one guy


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice pictures and here it is....time for another fun weekend! A 3 day one yet!!
They sure do know how to make you smile, and they don't whine, argue, sulk, etc just happy to be doing what you are doing and hoping it's something outside.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks like the best time!!


----------

